# Pyestock Gate (Farnborough) *Pic Heavy*



## Nathanvxr (Jul 31, 2009)

*Pyestock Gate - Farnborough - July 2009 (Picture Heavy)*

Seen a few picture threads on this already, Seeing how i live 5 minutes walk away decided it would be rude to not go and have a look.

Anybody who has been there, i salute you for the effort it takes getting to the place lol 

Going to take another walk up there soon as i went mid-day during the week and some sorrounding buildings on the site were still being used so had to be a bit carefull.

Anyway heres my pictures of what me and my friend found 

On our way in:






Ducts:





The Road Name:





Upon Entry:





Cell 3





Each Section of this Train was 12 tons:





It was this big!:





Power Grid Still Live:





Cell 3 Up close:





Inside It:





For some perspective on size (yes im short lol)





The Gantry Crane Contol box above cell 3:





A Fuel Sample or urine we didnt open it to find out:





When a sign like this is on a door you have to ask whats inside:





The Sections Below of Cell 3:





Below Again:





Humming electrics eek!!





Fuse Box:





Key Store complete with keys:





Towers:





Moving along the site:





700 horsepower motor





We tried to work out why a typical Domestic Central Heating Pump was here (Grundfos 15-60) any1?





Dennis Manning the phone and Keeping an eye on computer readings:





When he went to get a coffee the readings went mad and i had to step in for him 





Emergency Shower with a 4inch outlet!! Thats a lot of water gonna hit you!





One of the many generators dotted about:





Open invite then?





Was just a locker room with some electrics in too:





Apparently testing was in progress





Cylinders Just laying about:





Gantry Crane:





After reporting to the office we proceeded 





Found some more things to explore:





Sign in one of the pump rooms:





This was in one of the offices must be used to draw with as there were lots of circle sheets lying about:





Not sure what these stored:





Pump Room 2





Still Holding pressure!!





The building behind these had people working in so we had to be cautious:





Decided to take a look from a height:










Should have taken the camera up to get a photo was a good view of the site:





We ran out of time as we were due to go to town for the evening but were there over 2 hours, was just so much to see!!

I never realised this was here and we actually cycled there as it was so close to my house it wasnt worth the effort of starting the car.

Its a must see site, we will have to revisit to see the rest on a more queit day.

Hopefully i didn't do too bad for a first write up 

Cheers for reading, Nathan.


----------



## apoo.. (Jul 31, 2009)

Loving the action shots

It looks huge!


----------



## the harvester (Jul 31, 2009)

Nice, you say you cycled there, did you take your bikes in or leave them outside!?
the people in the airhouse working will be there for another three weeks apparently , I walked up and asked what they was up to !!!
You'll have to go back once they have gone but make a day of it as there is soooo much to see, thanks for sharing.


----------



## m2qac (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi 

I dont know if i have missed this in this post and the other reports on pyestock but can anybody tell me what its role was when it was still operational.


----------



## krela (Jul 31, 2009)

m2qac said:


> Hi
> 
> I dont know if i have missed this in this post and the other reports on pyestock but can anybody tell me what its role was when it was still operational.



Yes, you clearly have missed it.

It was a gas turbine research establishment (jet engines).


----------



## m2qac (Jul 31, 2009)

krela said:


> Yes, you clearly have missed it.
> 
> It was a gas turbine research establishment (jet engines).



Thanks for the info, one day i will open my eyes


----------



## klempner69 (Jul 31, 2009)

I pissed myself at Krelas comment!!Well grasshopper,you have done very well indeed for a first visit and post on here..maybe next time limit your pics to about ten.However,the cell you call Cell3 is Cell3West.The grundfos pump was probably used as a simple circulator pump maybe for cooling water or a secondary hot water return..the Towers as you named them are/were used for storing Aqueous ammonia used in the cooling system...if you want to bone up on me and Harvesters fave site,then take a look at my links below
Very good post fella and well done for cracking the place at this busy time.
http://news.webshots.com/album/558463684SVXXyU

http://news.webshots.com/album/559395564VmePdZ

http://news.webshots.com/album/563296350DGDmYC

The last link really does tell whats what in the Stock..


----------



## krela (Jul 31, 2009)

m2qac said:


> Thanks for the info, one day i will open my eyes



Apologies for the sarcasm, but it is a pretty famous site 

Try searching for NGTE, its other name.


----------



## markymark1 (Jul 31, 2009)

was here the other week.what an amazing place ! its huge there.a return trip is on the cards


----------



## D_Man (Jul 31, 2009)

I joined Nathan on this just to see what it is all about, have to say I found it really interesting. 

The size of the place is unreal, we only explored one corner (due to the workers), looking forward to a second visit!!

We left our bikes outside, much easier to cycle there, and healthy too!


----------



## Simon (Aug 1, 2009)

Also take a look at http://www.ngte.co.uk for more info.

All the best,
Simon


----------



## m2qac (Aug 1, 2009)

krela said:


> Apologies for the sarcasm, but it is a pretty famous site
> 
> Try searching for NGTE, its other name.



No Probs. I sould have looked around a bit more. Thanks for the heads up on its other name


----------



## Nathanvxr (Aug 2, 2009)

Popped Back to Pyestock as it is such an amazing place for photos took a load more and still didnt get to see it all after spending in total about 6hrs there so far!!

Anyway heres the new pics:









































Stickers From when the Film shoot was there


















































Will be going back again at some point, id love to go at night but its too much of a risk with torches so im going to invest in some night vision goggles


----------



## adders0121 (Aug 2, 2009)

Ahh so it was you we met in Cell 4.  Hope we didn't scare you too much.

We came to find you as we heard /saw you from across the site.


----------



## Nathanvxr (Aug 3, 2009)

adders0121 said:


> Ahh so it was you we met in Cell 4.  Hope we didn't scare you too much.
> 
> We came to find you as we heard /saw you from across the site.



I was a shocked to see 2 blokes staring at me thought we were busted until you held up the camera 

We were a bit shocked you didnt leave a thank you note at the entrance as it took us a while to re-gain entry as maintanance work must have been carried out 

Id like to go back in there at night but we decided today that we had too many people as me and D_Man were a lot more quiet when it was just the 2 of us.

Hope you chaps enjoyed your day out


----------



## adders0121 (Aug 3, 2009)

> We were a bit shocked you didnt leave a thank you note at the entrance as it took us a while to re-gain entry as maintanance work must have been carried out


Careful about exactly what you admit to on a public forum.  We had no idea anything had been done, although we did notice that most doorways into all the buildings were freshly boarded up. There is evidence of pikey damage though, so I'm glad they have sealed some places. Does anyone know what kind of work the contractors are doing in the Airhouse?

It was a good afternoon, with a nice sat-nav filled journey down. Still a lot of the site to cover though, so a return trip is definitely on the cards.


----------



## Nathanvxr (Aug 3, 2009)

adders0121 said:


> Careful about exactly what you admit to on a public forum.  We had no idea anything had been done, although we did notice that most doorways into all the buildings were freshly boarded up. There is evidence of pikey damage though, so I'm glad they have sealed some places. Does anyone know what kind of work the contractors are doing in the Airhouse?
> 
> It was a good afternoon, with a nice sat-nav filled journey down. Still a lot of the site to cover though, so a return trip is definitely on the cards.



Only had to move a few items that were in the way didnt do any damage otherwise i wouldnt have said it 

I have read that theyve had a lot of pikey problems in there and that theyre removing the expensive equipment from the airhouse as pikeys have done a fairly good job at emptying it out already.

Just goes to show the extreme pikeys will go to, thats a fair distance to be dragging scrap materials!!

We noticed on some buildings a few of them have been welded shut and doors screwed shut, i guess this is to stop them looting the place too much..


----------

